# Skiles: Pistons' Championship Tainted By Wearing Of Headbands



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> Skiles: Pistons' Championship Tainted By Wearing Of Headbands
> 
> CHICAGO--Chicago Bulls coach Scott Skiles is locked in a feud with his new center, Ben Wallace, over Wallace’s insistence on wearing a headband during games. Skiles is a staunch anti-headband crusader and refuses to budge from his belief that the thin pieces of cloth can drive a team into the ground. He even suggested that the Detroit Pistons’ 2004 NBA title was tainted by the wearing of headbands by several players, including Wallace himself.
> 
> Read More...


My favorite quote is: 


> “I’d rather not win a championship than win one with a bunch of headband-wearers,” Skiles said today after practice. “I could care less if the Pistons won a title in 2004 because half of those guys were wearing headbands. I mean, big deal, you won a championship. So what? You had to sell your soul to do it. Meanwhile I sleep well every night knowing that I stuck to my principles. When I finally do win a title, it’s not going to be tainted by those horrible pieces of cloth. It might be tainted by all my players hating me, but I can live with that.”


Just thought we could use a little humor around here after two tough losses.:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

:lol: good stuff man.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow what an idiot...headbands actually have a USE! i use it to keep my sweat from going into my eyes and burning my eyes or messing up my contacts. WHAT A FOOOL!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree with hi. I don't wear headbands, but there's been plenty of times in games where I wished I had worn one!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i disagree with anyone who failed to pick up on the dripping satire.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:rofl2: 

Man that sounds like a quote right out of South Park


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i disagree with anyone who failed to pick up on the dripping satire.


yes


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahahaha


i just clicked the link to the article and actually read it...wow i thought he seriously said that wow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ahahaha
> 
> 
> i just clicked the link to the article and actually read it...wow i thought he seriously said that wow.


I know it's hard to read sarcasm, but come on!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I know it's hard to read sarcasm, but come on!


:nonono: skiles never said that being sarcastic


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe we need a /sarcasm disclaimer?:rofl2:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its not sarcasm. it would have been sarcasm if skiles had actually said it. its satire because the article made the quote up.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Indeed. thebrushback is a satirical sports website.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> its not sarcasm. it would have been sarcasm if skiles had actually said it. its satire because the article made the quote up.


I wasn't implying that skiles was being sarcastic, but that the website was. Why do you have to nitpick everything?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I wasn't implying that skiles was being sarcastic, but that the website was. Why do you have to nitpick everything?


is the grammar freak complaining about someone else nitpicking?

and sarcasm and satire are 2 different things. its not difficult to differentiate.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

As a staunch Pistons fan and defender I would like to formally state that I do not agree with Mr. Skiles. We may have sold our souls to win a championship, but who doesn't? Kobe Bryant agreed to sacrifice young white women for his. David Robinson sacrificed a year of his life for his (does anybody know for certain he wasn't being tortured in the underworld during this period? We most certainly do not!). Isiah Thomas sold away what little intellect he was born with in an agreement with Lucifer. As you can see, all championships come with some pact with Satan.

In Ben Wallace's case... he was forced to degrade himself by wearing a headband. You can see how the Bulls are doing now that he's being forced to go back on his deal, can't you?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> As a staunch Pistons fan and defender I would like to formally state that I do not agree with Mr. Skiles. We may have sold our souls to win a championship, but who doesn't? Kobe Bryant agreed to sacrifice young white women for his. David Robinson sacrificed a year of his life for his (does anybody know for certain he wasn't being tortured in the underworld during this period? We most certainly do not!). Isiah Thomas sold away what little intellect he was born with in an agreement with Lucifer. As you can see, all championships come with some pact with Satan.
> 
> In Ben Wallace's case... he was forced to degrade himself by wearing a headband. You can see how the Bulls are doing now that he's being forced to go back on his deal, can't you?


Agreed. Our resident ambassador to hell, Bruce Bowen, plans to wrap up a deal that would bring the Spurs championships for the next three years.



Pimped Out said:


> is the grammar freak complaining about someone else nitpicking?
> 
> and sarcasm and satire are 2 different things. its not difficult to differentiate.


Now, now. Calm down, ladies. We don't need intra-Spurs-fan bickering. Especially about grammar. :starwars:

And actually, I would argue that sarcasm is a type of satire or vice-versa. Both are intended to mock.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> its not difficult to differentiate.


indeed, it is not. d/dx x^4 = 4x^3, BUT HOW ABOUT THIS ONE! d/dx 4x^7+4y^2


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> indeed, it is not. d/dx x^4 = 4x^3, BUT HOW ABOUT THIS ONE! d/dx 4x^7+4y^2


depends. is y a function of x? partial function?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> depends. is y a function of x? partial function?


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> is the grammar freak complaining about someone else nitpicking?
> 
> and sarcasm and satire are 2 different things. its not difficult to differentiate.


Both sarcasm and satire are uses of irony that are more than often used to mock or ridicule someone. 

BTW, starting your sentences with capital letters, and using contractions properly wouldn't be a bad idea. See what you started?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Both sarcasm and satire are uses of irony that are more than often used to mock or ridicule someone.
> 
> BTW, starting your sentences with capital letters, and using contractions properly wouldn't be a bad idea. See what you started?


1. BTW isn't proper English.
2. Improper use of comma

Oh no! The grammar Nazi's are infecting everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> 1. BTW isn't proper English.
> 2. Improper use of comma
> 
> Oh no! The grammar Nazi's are infecting everyone! :biggrin:


Ah, quite right are you, but alas you are quite in the wrong too! I do believe that 'Nazi's' should be Nazis. Wait a tick, isn't it Knotsees?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> 1. BTW isn't proper English.
> 2. Improper use of comma
> 
> Oh no! The grammar Nazi's are infecting everyone! :biggrin:


If I cared about short hand words, I'd have gotten on him for using "2" as a word. Though you are right about the comma :biggrin: 

And I was just about to get you on "Nazi's" needing to be "Nazis", but then I read hi's post. Good work, hi! You will make a fine Grammar Nazi!...but alas, you forgot the commas after "alas"! :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Must correct grammar...

Let's agree that we all suck at grammar and move on.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If I cared about short hand words, I'd have gotten on him for using "2" as a word. Though you are right about the comma :biggrin:
> 
> And I was just about to get you on "Nazi's" needing to be "Nazis", but then I read hi's post. Good work, hi! You will make a fine Grammar Nazi!...but alas, you forgot the commas after "alas"! :biggrin:


lmao, its like a damn cycle =/

lets just do wwat lineofire said


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire, you forgot the com...oh never mind...

So how 'bout them Cowboys?

How's that for grammar? :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't care for the Cowboys much or any football team for that matter. I have no loyalty to any team. Just the Texas team homer in me that keeps me rooting for them.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

boo cowboys.

go texans.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

indeed go texans...to the bottom of their division


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

W00t! Go Cowboys! Two game lead over the NFC East!:yay:


----------

